# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  OSTV Ne! po guzi 12.5.

## božana

Danas, 12.5. s početkom oko 17.30h, na OSTV gostovat će RODA Božana Matoš s temom Ne!po guzi i zašto je fizičko kažnjavanje djece neprihvatljivo. Poslušajte što RODE savjetuju u kriznim situacijama i saznajte kako izbjeći iste!

----------


## novamama

> Danas, 12.5. s početkom oko 17.30h, na OSTV gostovat će RODA Božana Matoš s temom Ne!po guzi i zašto je fizičko kažnjavanje djece neprihvatljivo. Poslušajte što RODE savjetuju u kriznim situacijama i saznajte kako izbjeći iste!


"Malo kasnim", ali jako me zanima gdje mogu dobiti više informacija o tome! 

Medulin (kraj Pule, Istra)
 :Grin:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## božana

Draga novamama, na portalu RODE pronaći ćeš naslov ...u akciji u kojem je  i Ne po guzi gdje nudimo savjete kako reagirati u kriznim situacijama i izbjeći fizičko kažnjavanje djeteta. Ako te više zanima o tome redovno prati naš portal na kojem će biti obavijest o planu održavanja radionica za roditelje koje bi po planu trebale krenuti na jesen.

----------


## pužić

hoće li biti radionica i u Slavoniji?ja bi u radionicu,a moja haharica može poslužiti i pokazati kako roditelje izbaciti iz takta u sekundi.  :Laughing:

----------


## božana

naravno da će biti i u Osijeku, već radimo na tome i nadamo se da ćete se odazvati u što većem broju!

----------

